# Trouble with Epson 1400. PLEASE HELP SOMEONE!



## corymlindsey (Sep 28, 2007)

I have an Epson 1400 that I am using a Blackmax ink set with and with AccuRip, all of which I purchased from Ryonet a few years ago. The printer worked fine up until a year or so ago I upgraded to a bigger printer but left the 1400 all set up. Earlier today I had to use the 1400 to print some stuff and I started having issues. When I would send a job to the printer it would run the sheet through like normal but nothing at all printed. I tried printing a test page and again, nothing. I checked the ink and all of that is good! My question is this: Does anyone know what might be causing this? Does the ink nozzle need cleaning and if so how do I go about doing that?


----------



## Fatcityscreen (Mar 25, 2017)

We had the same problem with our 1430 - fixed it by running the head cleaning function in maintenance and making sure the nozzles were not clogged.


----------



## KV4 (Oct 31, 2016)

Your printer has been sitting to long. Do a new nozzle checks and if that doesn't work. You will probably need to do a manual cleaning on your head. There are some tutorials online.


----------

